# LRM (Torres Empire) Woodland Show Pics



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who's ready for pics? (smiley face here)




This Topic Sent From My IPhone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: it looks like a barn in there  we will b there later on tonight hopefully to set up


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


 Damn those are some phat ass bikes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

dave_st23 said:


> Damn those are some phat ass bikes


x2 those bikes are dope but they all need displays


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guy mad bro?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You guy mad bro?


good show there buddy


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

As it sits right now, there are only 14 bikes an seven pedal cars there.. clown confusion ce707 an myself count for six of those... Hope more show up tomorrow.. Its about to be dope... Pics posting up day of show..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

any pics of Flash 2??


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: We're going tomorrow morning, we were gonna be there tonight but I got the times mixed up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Flash 2 won't be there I talked to the owner


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Flash 2 won't be there I talked to the owner


:banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PICS:drama:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Love the pics......


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Pics


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


 I thought you guys were going to come to this show?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Where the pics at?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I thought you guys were going to come to this show?


 Bankroll wasn't ready, TonyO was my ride cuz my moneys going towards vegas nikka! ...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Where the pics at?


 i think pics will be posted by midnight or the next day that how it usually goes ,but vegas show always get posted same day when the show going on


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Bankroll wasn't ready, TonyO was my ride cuz my moneys going towards vegas nikka! ...


 You mad bro?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> i think pics will be posted by midnight or the next day that how it usually goes ,but vegas show always get posted same day when the show going on


Thanks for the info man, look foward to seeing the pics and vids of the bikes.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

everyone did good congrats to all the winners


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You mad bro?


 Hell yeah... I wanted to kick it with my northern cali homies and join them as they make fun of TonyO and his weird shirts....


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> everyone did good congrats to all the winners


 who took first in radical class


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. Rolo got 1st bos
96teen got 2nd
Clownfobia got 3rd

Trike bos
Lilmike86 got 1st
Paulie got 2nd
And I don't remember who got third.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Riddler took 1st in simi, best graphics, best engraving and took home the title belt...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners.. Socios was deep and looking good... Kev mad props bro Hellboy is off the hook...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Show was great although a lil rain dident hurt anyone except th convertibles.
nice to meet all of you guys had a blast talking to you guys


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I would have been in radical but I got put in full lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Clown confusion took 1st in mild. Sugar rush took 1st in semi. My Spartan 26" cruiser took 3rd. And I took home the most bike club members award . Congrates to all the other winners kevin good job bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: Ok I'm awake now Time for pics


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: Ok I'm awake now Time for pics


:thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: Still more...


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

These are the Last of the bikes I think


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some of the big winners








Playing around








Siometimes you need to get down and dirty 










Pervs


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics gaby


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a great time I like to thank jr for bringing out drippn 69 an congrats on your win bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> nice pics gaby


 Good job on winning & Thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Most Members.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Best of Show Trike.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Hellboy 2nd place bos1st place 12"Best paintBest body modificationdBest plating........Most of you guys I already new, good to meet the rest of who I did over the last three days. Good show had alot of fun. Big ups to both mikes, errik, rolo an everyone else on the wins.... Rolo well deserved brotha 1st place bos


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Hellboy 2nd place bos1st place 12"Best paintBest body modificationdBest plating........Most of you guys I already new, good to meet the rest of who I did over the last three days. Good show had alot of fun. Big ups to both mikes, errik, rolo an everyone else on the wins.... Rolo well deserved brotha 1st place bos


<br><br>thank you brudda I appreciate it. I had a blast talking and bull shitting with everyone got to meet a few new people. Me and the fam  had a great time.. I told you 100 times yesterday but I will say it 1 mo again Hellboy is off the fuckin hook bro. I don't even want to build my 12" anymore lol... And Mike my son wants to know when he can pick his bike up lol..... Raul always good talking to you bro. Now you gotta kick it into high gear and bust your 12" out  <br>


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Props to Hellboy looks like OneLuv has some competition, about time someone else stepped up their game in the 12" world. Lil Devil is probably going up for sale I can't compete with Hellboy and OneLuv :tears:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

That hellboy bike is the shit... can't wait to see it in person at vegas


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Most Members.


SOCIOS!!!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

96tein said:


> Hellboy 2nd place bos1st place 12"Best paintBest body modificationdBest plating........Most of you guys I already new, good to meet the rest of who I did over the last three days. Good show had alot of fun. Big ups to both mikes, errik, rolo an everyone else on the wins.... Rolo well deserved brotha 1st place bos


it was really nice to meet you, had a good time talking to you yesterday


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


This bike is badass.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations 2 all the winners... Had a great time & it was cool talking 2 a lot of you guys......


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Props to Hellboy looks like OneLuv has some competition, about time someone else stepped up their game in the 12" world. Lil Devil is probably going up for sale I can't compete with Hellboy and OneLuv :tears:


i love how every year around this time, tony doesnt make any sense. lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i love how every year, tony doesnt make any sense. lol


 fixt


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i love how every year around this time, tony doesnt make any sense. lol





socios b.c. prez said:


> fixt


:rofl:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> it was really nice to meet you, had a good time talking to you yesterday


 a happy birthday bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TonyO said:


> Props to Hellboy looks like OneLuv has some competition, about time someone else stepped up their game in the 12" world. Lil Devil is probably going up for sale I can't compete with Hellboy and OneLuv :tears:


 what u asking for it with the old parts on there


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

check out the wego build off here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/314988-you-judge.html


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what do trunk setups have to do with bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i love how every year around this time, tony doesnt make any sense. lol


:roflmao:



CE 707 said:


> what u asking for it with the old parts on there


PM an offer. I'll be sellin forks, Dtwist handlebars, and sissybar.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


 Sweet bike


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Had a great time fairy spell placed first and gothams finest first place street and the black trike took second


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> what do trunk setups have to do with bike


 Wat did ur bike place


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Was there no 16" trike category because my daughter didn't place


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TonyO said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> PM an offer. I'll be sellin forks, Dtwist handlebars, and sissybar.


*I didn't make those handle bars*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

V Boy 88 said:


> check out the wego build off here
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/314988-you-judge.html





CE 707 said:


> what do trunk setups have to do with bike


lol. think he was looking for me. thats my boy mark


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dave_st23 said:


> Wat did ur bike place


 I took 3rd bro congrats on your win bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: I don't think there was a 16" trike category


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

dave_st23 said:


> Was there no 16" trike category because my daughter didn't place


TRIKE SIZES ARE ALL TOGETHER JUST DIFFERENT CATEGORIES


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

So who took 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in street trike?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> So who took 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in street trike?


x2!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> So who took 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in street trike?


u still coming to vegas???


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> I took 3rd bro congrats on your win bro


 Then who got second in full


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the homie jr drip n 69


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

DVS said:


> So who took 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in street trike?


 Idk all I seen was custom boxes with stock china parts


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

dope pics congrats to all the winners, well deserved and the top honors winners double congrats your hard work and dedication definately proved itself this show



congrats all


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Fleetangel said:


> u still coming to vegas???


Yup finishing up stuff this week.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


bike is clean


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Most Members.










funny_cat_pictures_163.jpg


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


..WAS SHE A PREGO CHICK???...LOL


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TonyO said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> PM an offer. I'll be sellin forks, Dtwist handlebars, and sissybar.





D Twist said:


> *I didn't make those handle bars*



some one tryin to use ur name to sell shit huh :ugh:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't see anything trikes in trikes but this one got second. we got to the awards late so idk what category they put it in.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Yup finishing up stuff this week.


NICE!!!!! WANNA SEE UR TRIKE!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

dave_st23 said:


> I didn't see anything trikes in trikes but this one got second. we got to the awards late so idk what category they put it in.


MILD


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

dave_st23 said:


> Idk all I seen was custom boxes with stock china parts


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

DVS said:


> So who took 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in street trike?


My Son got 2nd place Street trike


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Bad Company 64 said:


> My Son got 2nd place Street trike


SAW IT AT VEGAS LAST YEAR!!!...THE PAINT JOB IS CLEAN!!!!...I LIKE IT!


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks, it will soon get some changes to the paint


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Bad Company 64 said:


> Thanks, it will soon get some changes to the paint


R U TAKIN IT TO LAS VEGAS?


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah were going with minor changes not enough time to make a major change 

Looking forward to seeing DVS's son's trike :worship:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Bad Company 64 said:


> Yeah were going with minor changes not enough time to make a major change
> 
> Looking forward to seeing DVS's son's trike :worship:


MINE WILL BE THERE TOO!! NOT ALL DONE YET BUT WILL BE LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> ..WAS SHE A PREGO CHICK???...LOL


 I was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad Company 64 said:


> My Son got 2nd place Street trike


thats a clean ass trike bro


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks



CE 707 said:


> thats a clean ass trike bro


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Cool any pics hno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Bad Company 64 said:


> Cool any pics hno:


YEAH HOLD UP


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

That is looking real good I like it. did you just build it?


Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 368161


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Bad Company 64 said:


> That is looking real good I like it. did you just build it?


YEAH....I BUSTED IT OUT AT THE L.A SUPERSHOW...I WAS GNNA HAVE SOME MAJOR UPGRADES DONE TO IT FOR VEGAS BUT I RAN INTO SOME FINANCIAL PROBLEMMS...NOW IT HAS TO WAIT


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bad Company 64 said:


> My Son got 2nd place Street trike


 That's a clean box I thought ur son would have got first who beat him


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 368161


 Bad ass trike homie


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

We will see you there, I will stop by to see you at the show.



Fleetangel said:


> YEAH....I BUSTED IT OUT AT THE L.A SUPERSHOW...I WAS GNNA HAVE SOME MAJOR UPGRADES DONE TO IT FOR VEGAS BUT I RAN INTO SOME FINANCIAL PROBLEMMS...NOW IT HAS TO WAIT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

dave_st23 said:


> Bad ass trike homie


THANX BRO


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Bad Company 64 said:


> We will see you there, I will stop by to see you at the show.


WILL BE A PLEASURE TO MEET U HOMIE!!...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Bad Company 64 said:


> My Son got 2nd place Street trike


Did the blue one beat you?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> some one tryin to use ur name to sell shit huh :ugh:


*yes sir*


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> YEAH....I BUSTED IT OUT AT THE L.A SUPERSHOW...I WAS GNNA HAVE SOME MAJOR UPGRADES DONE TO IT FOR VEGAS BUT I RAN INTO SOME FINANCIAL PROBLEMMS...NOW IT HAS TO WAIT


 I hate when that happens Clean bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

D Twist said:


> *I didn't make those handle bars*





elspock84 said:


> some one tryin to use ur name to sell shit huh :ugh:





D Twist said:


> *yes sir*


Fine its "water twist" Then does that make you feel better? I honestly dont give a shit. I guess Bone Collector made them then I got them from him. Its not as if it really matters who made them, Dtwist or Bone Collector made them it is what it is they're a nice set of "water twist" handlebars it doesnt make them worth any more who made them they are what they are. I dont know why people get butt hurt over stupid things like that.

Does it make them worth any less that I own them and am selling them? Hell no, people don't give two shits over who hates who on layitlow bottom line is an item is what it is. This person or that person could have made them it makes no difference. People hate me I get that but at the end of the day the man with the money that pays for something is the only thing that matters in buying and selling.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Fine its "water twist" Then does that make you feel better? I honestly dont give a shit. I guess Bone Collector made them then I got them from him. Its not as if it really matters who made them, Dtwist or Bone Collector made them it is what it is they're a nice set of "water twist" handlebars it doesnt make them worth any more who made them they are what they are. I dont know why people get butt hurt over stupid things like that.Does it make them worth any less that I own them and am selling them? Hell no, people don't give two shits over who hates who on layitlow bottom line is an item is what it is. This person or that person could have made them it makes no difference. People hate me I get that but at the end of the day the man with the money that pays for something is the only thing that matters in buying and selling.


 Fucking Tony, You kno I made those... Me and the Paz Bros are taking the Water Twist Style over!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

wet-n-wild said:


> I hate when that happens Clean bike


tell me about it!!...got pulled over 2 in a month,own 7 bills to my uncle n it all happened right on time for the supershow


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Fine its "water twist" Then does that make you feel better? I honestly dont give a shit. I guess Bone Collector made them then I got them from him. Its not as if it really matters who made them, Dtwist or Bone Collector made them it is what it is they're a nice set of "water twist" handlebars it doesnt make them worth any more who made them they are what they are. I dont know why people get butt hurt over stupid things like that.Does it make them worth any less that I own them and am selling them? Hell no, people don't give two shits over who hates who on layitlow bottom line is an item is what it is. This person or that person could have made them it makes no difference. People hate me I get that but at the end of the day the man with the money that pays for something is the only thing that matters in buying and selling.


 You mad bRO?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Fine its "water twist" Then does that make you feel better? I honestly dont give a shit. I guess Bone Collector made them then I got them from him. Its not as if it really matters who made them, Dtwist or Bone Collector made them it is what it is they're a nice set of "water twist" handlebars it doesnt make them worth any more who made them they are what they are. I dont know why people get butt hurt over stupid things like that.Does it make them worth any less that I own them and am selling them? Hell no, people don't give two shits over who hates who on layitlow bottom line is an item is what it is. This person or that person could have made them it makes no difference. People hate me I get that but at the end of the day the man with the money that pays for something is the only thing that matters in buying and selling.


 Yes, but does it spin?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What would Jesus do?


TonyO said:


> Fine its "water twist" Then does that make you feel better? I honestly dont give a shit. I guess Bone Collector made them then I got them from him. Its not as if it really matters who made them, Dtwist or Bone Collector made them it is what it is they're a nice set of "water twist" handlebars it doesnt make them worth any more who made them they are what they are. I dont know why people get butt hurt over stupid things like that.Does it make them worth any less that I own them and am selling them? Hell no, people don't give two shits over who hates who on layitlow bottom line is an item is what it is. This person or that person could have made them it makes no difference. People hate me I get that but at the end of the day the man with the money that pays for something is the only thing that matters in buying and selling.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What would Jesus do?


 That's a good one.. WWJD... Jesus invented the water twist...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Fine its "water twist" Then does that make you feel better? I honestly dont give a shit. I guess Bone Collector made them then I got them from him. Its not as if it really matters who made them, Dtwist or Bone Collector made them it is what it is they're a nice set of "water twist" handlebars it doesnt make them worth any more who made them they are what they are. I dont know why people get butt hurt over stupid things like that.
> 
> Does it make them worth any less that I own them and am selling them? Hell no, people don't give two shits over who hates who on layitlow bottom line is an item is what it is. This person or that person could have made them it makes no difference. People hate me I get that but at the end of the day the man with the money that pays for something is the only thing that matters in buying and selling.


*I'm not butt hurt I merely stated I didn't make them Tony, so I don't get the credit for Neal's work....period. 
Read into that how you want, that's how I meant it. *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me every year when we get closer to vegas more drama pops up...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

ANGELS TRIKE TOOK FIRST PLACE IN STREET....

CALI LIFE C.C.

ALL DAY BABY....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

cALLEY CAT said:


> ANGELS TRIKE TOOK FIRST PLACE IN STREET....
> 
> CALI LIFE C.C.
> 
> ALL DAY BABY....


 CONGRATS BRO!


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

Fleetangel said:


> CONGRATS BRO!



THANKS....ITS CRAZY IVE BEEN READING THIS THREAD AND I THOUGHT BUILDING THESE BIKES WAS FATHER SON TIME NOT FOR A $2 DOLLAR PLAQUE LOL....ALL I GOT TO SAY IS REAL NICE BIKES FELLOWS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

cALLEY CAT said:


> THANKS....ITS CRAZY IVE BEEN READING THIS THREAD AND I THOUGHT BUILDING THESE BIKES WAS FATHER SON TIME NOT FOR A $2 DOLLAR PLAQUE LOL....ALL I GOT TO SAY IS REAL NICE BIKES FELLOWS


THATS WUT MATTERS!! THE REASON Y U BUILT IT, AND NOT TO PLEASE OTHER PPL!!...


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

so by posting that last pic...means ur gay right? I love it when bitches poise on my shit...just hate the fact that theres haters just cuz these broads show some love. i bet if she was on ur bike ud be taking pics too...but I'm just sayin. Have a nice day gentlemen


lilmikew86 said:


> Some of the big winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

79cutsupreme said:


> so by posting that last pic...means ur gay right? I love it when bitches poise on my shit...just hate the fact that theres haters just cuz these broads show some love. i bet if she was on ur bike ud be taking pics too...but I'm just sayin. Have a nice day gentlemen


 That's a female that posted that. So no, not gay.


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> That's a female that posted that. So no, not gay.


 Ok. Thanks for clearing that up. Sorry bout the accusation..


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

79cutsupreme said:


> Ok. Thanks for clearing that up. Sorry bout the accusation..


:twak:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

so fuck you


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> so fuck you


why would u say that cuz u online behind a screen lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby : I'd say it even if I wasn't beehind a screen  so there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby : I'd say it even if I wasn't beehind a screen  so there


prove it fined that guy at a show and tell him


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> prove it fined that guy at a show and tell him


Gaby: I will Mike's got my back for all you knolw I'm a closet Ninja !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: I will Mike's got my back for all you knolw I'm a closet Ninja !


no u gotta do it on ur own it was ur pic hahahahahaha. dont mine be pain killers are taking over lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> no u gotta do it on ur own it was ur pic hahahahahaha. dont mine be pain killers are taking over lol


ok but you have to be quiet those dang wabbits are pretty sneaky:ninja: p.s hope ur feelin betta


----------

